# http://www.tejiendoperu.com/dos-agujas/zapatitos-con-punta-en-dos-colores/



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I have had so many people asking about this pattern I thought I would give as much info as I could this way instead of one at a time.
this is a tutorial in Spanish but you can follow what she is doing.
The bows are knit on either 8 or 10 sts. for 8 rows in gater st. cast off tie titley around the middle & sew on Ihope this helps
Aileen (tawney)
http://www.tejiendoperu.com/dos-agujas/zapatitos-con-punta-en-dos-colores/


----------



## anna1153 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are cut as can be.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are adorable!! There is a pattern for them on Ravelry for free.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------

